# Rap & Hip-hop Lovers... Check This Shit!



## Xeno420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Coast - I can't complain
[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_FheFsas5DM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_FheFsas5DM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]

DVS Feat. Lucky Luciano-Push What I Weigh
[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OewFgacXyEs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OewFgacXyEs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]

G-fellas - Danger zone
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q_JjWbnDdE4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q_JjWbnDdE4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Stunta - Crew in all black
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jfnm9lFgPus&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jfnm9lFgPus&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Stunta - I'm fly
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ealx57PvdJ8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ealx57PvdJ8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Lucky Luciano "Popped Up" Feat. Paul Wall
[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QMDC6ALQWqc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QMDC6ALQWqc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xeno420 (Aug 7, 2009)

bump bump. Comment if you like it


----------



## 001 (Aug 7, 2009)

*The Synagogue Of Satan*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3-qXxH0OCE&feature=channel_page



*JAYONE(451)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGGmEeOFRRY&feature=channel_page


----------



## 001 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Long Live Palestine - LowKey*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO5Cay6GUkM

*Lowkey - London*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh8b7fgBi6Q


*License To Kill - LowKey*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDIaCSTDJys


*Lowkey - Alphabet Assassin*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19Q0GEbm53A




*One Taste at Hyde Park - Joe Driscoll - "Just Once"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFl6FClh45w&feature=channel_page


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 9, 2009)

A couple of those songs are pretty good. I like older rap though because a lot of rappers have the same.. ring to it and it gets old, but I liked " Stunta - Crew in all black" it was pretty good


----------



## Xeno420 (Aug 16, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> A couple of those songs are pretty good. I like older rap though because a lot of rappers have the same.. ring to it and it gets old, but I liked " Stunta - Crew in all black" it was pretty good


Thanks for posting, give me some af the artists you like, I'll make a thread dedicated to something older. Any other kind of music your interested in?


----------



## growitEZ (Aug 17, 2009)

hey homie this is pretty dope..
check out sage francis hes a straight poet
and atmosphere his songs make u think.


----------



## JahRoots (Aug 17, 2009)

The G'Fellas shit is hard and i've never heard of them.


----------



## JahRoots (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nE6mYTLo84

how do you post videos?


----------



## Xeno420 (Aug 18, 2009)

JahRoots said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nE6mYTLo84
> 
> how do you post videos?


use the embed code and use [ youtube] before the code and [ / youtube] after the code. Make sure there are no spaces between the brackets when you post. Good luck and thanks for posting.


----------



## coopadupa (Aug 20, 2009)

You guys might appreciate this ... or not. Anyway just give it a listen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOtctoxI4aE&feature=related


----------



## PBFseedco. (Aug 22, 2009)

little alchemist for ya http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs-1YqfBtdE


----------



## calikush420 (Aug 22, 2009)

kanye west
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvb-1wjAtk4

twista
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNAOW-uNUdE

twista
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Laj2unxWsIg&feature=related


----------



## calikush420 (Aug 22, 2009)

common
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qJpkMEc4Xw

common
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-iiB4yEMEo&feature=channel

common
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZztlOiOjo8E&feature=channel

cool kidz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovmP5XvjrMY


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 25, 2009)

Nigga The Answer is Young Jeezy.


----------



## dalo818 (Aug 25, 2009)

army of the pharoahs-tear it down..thats some sick shit


----------



## stronggenetics (Aug 25, 2009)

jeezy goes hard wayne goes hard old school nas and easy e


----------



## Xeno420 (Mar 27, 2011)

Update: Check out my You Tube channel, I have a few songs of my own now  

http://www.youtube.com/user/heatfilter


----------



## kevin (Mar 27, 2011)

nice try... should of left this thread alone.



Xeno420 said:


> Update: Check out my You Tube channel, I have a few songs of my own now
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/heatfilter


----------



## puffenuff (Mar 28, 2011)

Living legends, heiroglyphics, souls of mischief, andre nickatina, cali agents, binary star, k-otix, little brother, cunninglynguists, masta ace & edo g. Peep them, if you enjoy hit me for more


----------



## BakedBlake (Mar 28, 2011)

puffenuff said:


> Living legends, heiroglyphics, souls of mischief, andre nickatina, cali agents, binary star, k-otix, little brother, cunninglynguists, masta ace & edo g. Peep them, if you enjoy hit me for more


If you like those dudes i know youll like this.
Collective efforts- Winterlude


----------



## puffenuff (Mar 28, 2011)

BakedBlake said:


> If you like those dudes i know youll like this.
> Collective efforts- Winterlude


Sooo dope! Thanks for that, def going to check out some more


----------



## Xeno420 (Mar 28, 2011)

kevin said:


> nice try... should of left this thread alone.


What do you mean "nice try"? Fool, I've been gone for a long time and on top of that, I received top honors for best song of the week on Atimekeeper's Youtube page. He's posting my video for a week... there's still people responding to this thread as you can see. Anyway, stop trying to hate so much and walk along please. Thank you


----------



## Xeno420 (Mar 28, 2011)

BakedBlake said:


> If you like those dudes i know youll like this.
> Collective efforts- Winterlude





puffenuff said:


> Sooo dope! Thanks for that, def going to check out some more





puffenuff said:


> Living legends, heiroglyphics, souls of mischief, andre nickatina, cali agents, binary star, k-otix, little brother, cunninglynguists, masta ace & edo g. Peep them, if you enjoy hit me for more


F**K YEAH! All of these mentioned are tremendous, existential reverends of ciphering reverence, on one knee we bow to them. One love to ya' kid with a little rhyme that's kickin with no instrumental digging in. About face and respond again...


----------



## kevin (Mar 28, 2011)

you're right, i should of followed this motto "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything" just not my thing. sorry



Xeno420 said:


> What do you mean "nice try"? Fool, I've been gone for a long time and on top of that, I received top honors for best song of the week on Atimekeeper's Youtube page. He's posting my video for a week... there's still people responding to this thread as you can see. Anyway, stop trying to hate so much and walk along please. Thank you


----------



## Xeno420 (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't worry brother, apology accepted; Takes a man to ask for forgiveness. Respect!


----------



## 504 boy (Mar 28, 2011)

Big ups yea them texas boys be doing they thing! My crew in all black is the shit!!!


----------



## Xeno420 (Mar 29, 2011)

504 boy said:


> Big ups yea them texas boys be doing they thing! My crew in all black is the shit!!!


Thats my song too! "My whole crew in all black like a funeral"


----------



## beardo (Mar 29, 2011)

[youtube]aMIc6aF01-0&feature=related[/youtube]
This video has gone viral I would expect to see this at the top of the charts


----------



## Xeno420 (Mar 29, 2011)

beardo said:


> [youtube]aMIc6aF01-0&feature=related[/youtube]
> This video has gone viral I would expect to see this at the top of the charts


Are they Canadian? Not bad 


Here's a few more vids that I like =)
[video=youtube;o5gkNTZCa00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5gkNTZCa00[/video]

This is me (check out my channel on YT)
[video=youtube;EvUirL_iCF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvUirL_iCF0[/video]

[video=youtube;BMJWU9nnCK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMJWU9nnCK4[/video]
[video=youtube;qzwfyPLZHb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzwfyPLZHb8[/video]


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 29, 2011)

stronggenetics said:


> jeezy goes hard wayne goes hard old school nas and easy e


*I feel you with Eazy !*
*Although Ice Cube and MC Ren wrote N.W.A.'s lyrics, especially Eazy's.*
*But that was the arrangement......Eazy = start up $.......while they had the pen skills and Dre had beats*


*Anyways :*

*NWA ( ESPECIALLY....N.I.G.G.A.Z.-4-LIFE )*
*Ice Cube ( 1st three albums )*
*Aceyalone*
*Del the Funky Homosapien ( Ice's Cubes cousin )*
*Too Short (gotta go back to the beginning......Freak Tales, Don't Fight The Feeling, etc..)*
*Jurassic 5*
*Kanetic Source*
*Dilated Peoples*
*West Side Connection*
*Guru aka Gangstar ( album - Step In The Arena is a MUST to start off with...)*
*Eric B. & Rakim (MUST go cop the 1st album....Follow The Leader)*
*KRS One and BDP (everything)*
*LL Cool J (old school....1st three albums)*
*EPMD (1st three albums )*
*Red Man ( 1st two albums )*

*I'll stop there for now...........*


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 30, 2011)

[youtube]ZQbva_JoSCk[/youtube]

R.I.P. Mac Dre i listen to this song at least once a day

" You no paper havin,
niggas is bootsey,
all at the fuction ,
in that china-men gucci,
trynna get coochie, 
you wine and dine chicks , 
going for it, 
falling for mind tricks, 
in trynna find chicks , 
that know the requirements, 
to work toward a pimps Early Retirement"


----------



## zhn0k (Mar 31, 2011)

i love hip-hip but those aren't my style.


----------



## Xeno420 (Mar 31, 2011)

zhn0k said:


> i love hip-hip but those aren't my style.


post your style here then


----------



## Xeno420 (Apr 2, 2011)

KushXOJ said:


> [youtube]ZQbva_JoSCk[/youtube]
> 
> R.I.P. Mac Dre i listen to this song at least once a day
> 
> ...


That's the shit homie! RIP Mac Dre

I'm going to change the pace a little bit

[video=youtube;vcxfQFE-QjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcxfQFE-QjE[/video][video=youtube;9BBjQzm2RGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BBjQzm2RGQ[/video][video=youtube;PNzNwWM8pBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNzNwWM8pBI[/video]Mix-A-Lot, you say? HE'S A COLD FUCKER![video=youtube;6To0D-mBNck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6To0D-mBNck[/video][video=youtube;llNptX7B27w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llNptX7B27w[/video][video=youtube;tQzYrtlQl1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQzYrtlQl1w[/video]


----------



## Xeno420 (Apr 3, 2011)

My new song on Mobb Deep - Quiet Storm Instrumental
Don't have a youtube channel? Make one and add me
[video=youtube;9PGBA40WHnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PGBA40WHnc[/video]


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 3, 2011)

coopadupa said:


> You guys might appreciate this ... or not. Anyway just give it a listen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOtctoxI4aE&feature=related


+ Rep - big Respect for the oars....


Some Others for the aussie lovers

360 - Shutterbug - Live at World Festival
[video=youtube;FF0l0Lnujd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF0l0Lnujd8[/video]

Gully Platoon - Nothing to lose
[video=youtube;ifYX-Ig4180]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifYX-Ig4180[/video]

Spit Syndicate - Starry Eyed
[video=youtube;QIpRwQsic4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIpRwQsic4Y[/video]

Downsyde - Every city
[video=youtube;rA96r91to6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA96r91to6c[/video]

360 - Nothing to lose ( B.o.B Cover ) Please be Seated mixtape
[video=youtube;kkg6yJWRkzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkg6yJWRkzI[/video]

Skryptcha - Get Mine
[video=youtube;b2MlC0I79o4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2MlC0I79o4[/video]

Mantra - I Hereby Stand
[video=youtube;2PpSERvOIl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PpSERvOIl4&feature=relmfu[/video]

Dialectrix - Outcast
[video=youtube;X7Dr2b6UBjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Dr2b6UBjY&feature=relmfu[/video]

Enjoy !!!


----------



## Xeno420 (Apr 4, 2011)

My newest song with Sean Loyalty - Sunset Love. Hope you kids like it ^_^

[video=youtube;8zYJQR5M9Vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zYJQR5M9Vo[/video]


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;VfDL5K9tukk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfDL5K9tukk[/video]


----------

